# L'image ne s'affiche pas sur télé LCD HD Sony Bravia branché via HDMI au PB G4



## CanardBleu (23 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai branché une télé Sony Bravia KDL-26A11E à mon PowerBook G4 15" 1,25 GHz en utilisant un cable DVI-HDMI. Par contre, rien ne s'affiche sur la télé quand je la mets en mode HDMI. De plus, dans les préférences "Display" de Mac OSX il n'y a pas l'écran externe.

Faut-il modifier la résolution de mon PowerBook? Il tourne en 1280x854.

Qui pourrait m'aider? Merci d'avance!


----------

